# Bimmerfesteast!



## jk330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a number to call to purchase tickets for BimmerfestEast. I went to purchase them through paypal, but I dont know if you can purchase more than one ticket at a time. I want to purchase tickets for two cars and four people. Who can I contact? I tried to send e-mails to addresses on the website, but I got no response. Has anyone purchased these tickets? Are they sent in the mail? Lastly I don't want to wait until the day of the show because I don't want the car egistration to be full. Thanks for everybody's help in advance.


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

Ill have an answer for you shortly.


----------

